# Newbies



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Come on lets get some cool stuff going for us NEWBIES :teeth:


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

At 235 posts you're not new


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Compared to some on here (2000,3000,17000) I am new, and I'd like to find a place that isn't all about the hand ful of 1000posters, or all about leghumping the females that log on.


----------

